# EaterLA's Hottest Chefs 2012... need some help



## JBroida (Feb 3, 2012)

Every year, EaterLA does a "hottest chefs" competition... this year we have a few friends in the running... in round one, Kris Tomonaga won. Right now, in round 3, Jeff from Stella Rosa is taking 2nd place... lets get the vote out and put him in 1st... so take a couple of seconds, click the link, and help me embarrass one of our friends

http://la.eater.com/archives/2012/02/03/hot_chefs_round_1_armstrong_williams_crary_mahin.php


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 3, 2012)

JBroida said:


> Every year, EaterLA does a "hottest chefs" competition... this year we have a few friends in the running... in round one, Kris Tomonaga won. Right now, in round 3, Jeff from Stella Rosa is taking 2nd place... lets get the vote out and put him in 1st... so take a couple of seconds, click the link, and help me embarrass one of our friends
> 
> http://la.eater.com/archives/2012/02/03/hot_chefs_round_1_armstrong_williams_crary_mahin.php



I voted for him, but he's competing against someone who was on Top Chef. That's going to be tough to beat.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 3, 2012)

Jon - Sneaky, Sneaky Grassroots Ninja Style - :nunchucks: 
Bringing in the Knife Knuts from around the world to get your boy a win.

We've got your back.:bat:


----------



## JBroida (Feb 3, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> I voted for him, but he's competing against someone who was on Top Chef. That's going to be tough to beat.



look up his resume... you might be more impressed with him after that


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok, I am running two computers today and voted on each. Good luck!


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 3, 2012)

JBroida said:


> look up his resume... you might be more impressed with him after that



Hahaha, I'm not impressed with the Top Chef guy. He just has much more name recognition.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 3, 2012)

I threw your boy a vote Jon, but it looks like he is facing an uphill battle for first.

Edit: Looks like your friends here may be turning the tide, he is nipping at the heels of first place now!


----------



## JBroida (Feb 3, 2012)

hey, he started at 4th today... we couldnt have that... seems like he's edging up there now... just a few more votes guys 

Thanks for the help


----------



## JBroida (Feb 3, 2012)

alright... Jeff just took the lead... lets try to keep him there. If you havent already voted, get on that 

You know you want to be part of the decision making for LA's hottest chef (aka... the eaterLA popularity contest)


----------



## don (Feb 3, 2012)

251 votes so far. How many KKF members are there? The question for me is what knife does Jeff use?


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 3, 2012)

great question Don, inquiring minds want to know. I voted for him he now has a 1.5% lead.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 3, 2012)

he has quite a few... since there are some that i sell, if you're really curious feel free to shoot me a PM. That way we can leave this thread uncluttered with stuff like that.


----------



## geezr (Feb 3, 2012)

JBroida said:


> he has quite a few... since there are some that i sell, if you're really curious feel free to shoot me a PM. That way we can leave this thread uncluttered with stuff like that.



Voted :viking:


----------



## JBroida (Feb 3, 2012)

thank you sir


----------



## Keith Neal (Feb 3, 2012)

Voted. Now, do I get a free meal at Stella Rosa?

Keith


----------



## JBroida (Feb 3, 2012)

lol... you coming to LA just for pizza?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 3, 2012)

oh man... jeff just dropped down to 2nd... whats up with that? You guys are slacking :razz:


----------



## tk59 (Feb 3, 2012)

You made it sound like he's a pizza chef.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 3, 2012)

well, he does own a pizzeria 

He also worked at The Fat Duck, Arzak, and L2O


----------



## JBroida (Feb 3, 2012)

come on guys... how'd we let him drop into 3rd? Whats going on here?

:viking: :viking: :viking: :viking:


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 3, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## DWSmith (Feb 3, 2012)

Voted! :goodpost:


----------



## JBroida (Feb 3, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 3, 2012)

I have fulfilled my obligation to JKI. You have my address already so you can send me the knife, right?!? :biggrin:


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 3, 2012)

I voted.

k.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 3, 2012)

alright... back in 1st. FWIW, this is pretty much so i can make fun of him tomorrow 

Anyways, thanks for the help guys.


----------



## tkern (Feb 3, 2012)

Vote in.


----------



## don (Feb 3, 2012)

Home computer, voted again


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 3, 2012)

can you vote on iPhones? I could easily vote five more times if I change rooms.

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 3, 2012)

don said:


> Home computer, voted again



+1

Looks like he is clinging to 1st still.


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 5, 2012)

just wondering how did he do?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 5, 2012)

got crushed over the weekend... for some reason they left this voting open all weekend.

Now i have to go make fun of him for getting 3rd place which makes me feel kind of like an ass


----------

